# I caught another fish



## wyogoob

It's true, I'm not making this up. Caught 8 actually. This was the second biggest:


This was the smallest:


----------



## Fowlmouth

I could catch small fish like that all day and wouldn't mind a bit.


----------



## hamernhonkers

Well this is the second craziest thing I have seen today, a goob catching fish-O,-


----------



## LostLouisianian

That sure will take the sting out of a busted elbow and knee in a hurry. :shock:


----------



## sawsman

Chubba-Lubbas! Looks like you had it to yourself too.


.


----------



## Catherder

You weren't catching those fatties while you were supposed to be sheep hunting were you? That sounds like something I would do.  

Nice fish!


----------



## wyogoob

Catherder said:


> You weren't catching those fatties while you were supposed to be sheep hunting were you?........................
> 
> Nice fish!


No. It's therapy. There's 7 weeks left of sheep season.

.


----------



## swbuckmaster

I need to catch a big tiger like that. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## PBH

I don't care how you handle the fish...


....but for God's sake! Could you treat your rod any worse???


----------



## willfish4food

PBH said:


> I don't care how you handle the fish...
> 
> ....but for God's sake! Could you treat your rod any worse???


That's funny right there.

Not saying I've never been guilty of dropping my rod in the river to get a better hold of a good fish though.


----------



## Ifish

Congrats on some beautiful fish!


----------



## wyogoob

I caught another fish. No camo, no blaze orange. It's true, I'm not making this up.


----------



## Dunkem

Thats a toad!


----------



## wiggley1

I don't know if you know this but you HAVE to hold your fly rod in your mouth when get those shots ( :
Nice fishies.


----------



## PBH

wyogoob said:


> I caught another fish. No camo, no blaze orange. It's true, I'm not making this up.


Once again -- YOUR ROD!!! Good heck! You shouldn't be allowed to handle a rod after the mistreatment you've posted in these photos!!

The 2nd best way to break your rod: set it down where you can step on it! Ugh.


----------



## wyogoob

PBH said:


> Once again -- YOUR ROD!!! Good heck! You shouldn't be allowed to handle a rod after the mistreatment you've posted in these photos!!
> 
> The 2nd best way to break your rod: set it down where you can step on it! Ugh.


Yeah, I thought it was a nice fish too.

.


----------



## Dunkem

What is the first best way to break your rod?


----------



## wyogoob

Here's another goodun":


I use floating fly rods so I can see them laying in the muddy water and won't step on them.

.


----------



## Idratherbehunting

The way I see it, there are a couple things that stand out to me on these pictures. 1) either your facial hair grows in incredible ways and changes at a moments notice, or 2) your falling behind on your fishing trip reports, which I guess we can let slide since you've been sampling various testicles...

The other thing that stands out to me is I think I need you to teach me how to fish. Those are some real hogs.


----------



## PBH

the first best way to break a rod is to prop it up against an open door or tailgate.



I'm just cringing about that muddy water in those reels....


----------



## wyogoob

Idratherbehunting said:


> The way I see it, there are a couple things that stand out to me on these pictures. 1) either your facial hair grows in incredible ways and changes at a moments notice, or 2) your falling behind on your fishing trip reports, which I guess we can let slide since you've been sampling various testicles...
> 
> The other thing that stands out to me is I think I need you to teach me how to fish. Those are some real hogs.


Yes, thanks, I have lost some weight.

Hey, here's one with a goatee and I cropped out the fly rod laying in the water between my legs:


Top of the page!!!!

.


----------



## DallanC

Dunkem said:


> What is the first best way to break your rod?


Loan it to your teenager. That really applies to almost anything though, not just rods.

-DallanC


----------



## Idratherbehunting

wyogoob said:


> Yes, thanks, I have lost some weight.
> 
> Hey, here's one with a goatee and I cropped out the fly rod laying in the water between my legs:
> 
> 
> Top of the page!!!!
> 
> .


Well, as I wasn't sure on the order of the pictures, so I wasn't going to comment on that.  But congratulations. I'd lose weight eating testicles too.


----------



## wyogoob

PBH said:


> ..............................
> 
> I'm just cringing about that muddy water in those reels....


thanks

In that lake I generally fall down a couple times on the slippery rocks and slam the reel down where the water's good and clear, cleaning the mud and debris from the reel mechanism and the fly line.

.


----------



## PBH

wyogoob said:


> thanks
> 
> In that lake I generally fall down a couple times on the slippery rocks and slam the reel down where the water's good and clear, cleaning the mud and debris from the reel mechanism and the fly line.
> 
> .


https://www.walmart.com/ip/Pflueger-Monarch-Fly-Reel/49113659

You catching those fish on pellet flies?

I have no problem with using bait -- even on my fly rod. Nightcrawlers. Grasshoppers. Minnows. But pellet flies? A guy has to draw the line somewhere! I'm just glad you're not throwing PowerBait from that fly rod!

:grin:


----------



## DallanC

PBH said:


> I'm just glad you're not throwing PowerBait from that fly rod! :grin:


Or live minnows :mrgreen:

-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob

And another



Using #6 beadhead black crystal buggers


----------



## Dunkem

Wow, now thats a fatty!!


----------



## wyogoob

Windy today:


Using #8 beadhead olive crystal buggers

.


----------



## wyogoob

My old Powell Troutmaster 5/7 fly rod - two-tip; one 5wt, one 7wt. I made it over 30 years ago and it's still going strong. Its progressive action is very forgiving on windy days:


Using #6 beadhead olive crystal buggers


----------



## PBH

why'd you put the pellet flies away? They seemed to be working well...


Nice fish.


----------



## wyogoob

PBH said:


> why'd you put the pellet flies away? They seemed to be working well...
> 
> Nice fish.


I supplied the flies for 7 other fisherman/fisherwomen, including 3 grandkids, on a super windy day so no pellet flies at $3 each. Woolly buggers, 65¢, work great this time of year anyway.

Pellet Fly $2.95 at http://catalog.theflyshop.com/the-pellet-fly-10/

Crystal buggers $0.65 at https://www.bigyflyco.com/beadheadcrystalbugger-detail.htm I can't tie them for 65¢.

The weather has been nice this fall. Usually this lake is frozen and snowed-in this time of year.

.


----------



## Dunkem

Where is this little jem??:tape2:


----------



## BG1

Nice 'bow pal!


----------



## wiggley1

Awesome fish, is that a stocker pond and there are only fatties in it? Now I see why the writer John Gerick likes to hit them ponds in Wyo. 
Sounds like you have a great rod, good job on the build. How come you don't put it in your mouth or across your shoulders (where you're sure to have an accident with it) for you pics? Just kidding.
If you ever wind up near death or loose your arm, could you PM me where about that lake is, I'd love to have a place like that I could take my son on an annual trip. ( :

Pellet Flies? I never knew there was such a thing. ( :


----------

